# Think Tank > History >  Breaking... Madison & Jefferson Once Considered a National Brewery!

## Galileo Galilei

*Breaking... Madison & Jefferson Once Considered a National Brewery!*

"James Madison's National Brewery"

did you know that he seriously wanted the government to be in the beer-making business?

http://books.google.com/books?id=w7_...rewery&f=false

----------


## newbitech

and why not, free beer always turns out the vote.

----------


## torchbearer

He couldn't compete with samual adams.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> and why not, free beer always turns out the vote.


That's funny, because Madison was only defeated once in an election over a 55 year period (1774 to 1829).

In 1777, his opponent Charles Porter gave out free beer at the polls, and defeated Madison.

Madison was outraged.

10 years later, Madison defeated Porter by a 6 to 1 ratio in the elections for the ratifying conventions.

----------


## BenIsForRon

Hmmm, a federal brewery to maintain national standards of beer.  Does that mean we could have prevented the abominations that are Bud Light and Miller Light today?

----------


## dannno

I'd be down for a National Brewery, as long as it isn't subsidized by tax payers. 

Hey, if they can turn a profit on the free market, then let them "grow" government that way! (as long they don't take our liberties)

----------


## torchbearer

> I'd be down for a National Brewery, as long as it isn't subsidized by tax payers. 
> 
> Hey, if they can turn a profit on the free market, then let them "grow" government that way! (as long they don't take our liberties)


while we are at it, a national nursery for mary jane.


no government subs, but profits can go to public works.

----------


## Vessol

Back during the 1700's beer was much more vital to the people then it is now. It was the only real affordable alternative to unsafe and unclean water.

So I can see a partial reason.

----------


## forsmant

> Hmmm, a federal brewery to maintain national standards of beer.  Does that mean we could have prevented the abominations that are Bud Light and Miller Light today?


Pretty much any Light beer would be banned.  And Kestone

----------


## Jordan

> Pretty much any Light beer would be banned.  And Kestone


..

----------


## Danke

If they did that, I'd have to reassess my views on government...

----------


## Vessol

The Founding Fathers were not gods amongst men.

The undermining of the Republic is not a new thing, it has been happening since the foundation of it.

Personally I'm pretty apathetic, I think its a neat little historical note I didn't know and I can kind of see why they'd do that.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Stupid.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

My friend sent me this email.  After I posted and read the article, it doesn't look like they were too interested. 

It says President Madison got a letter asking about setting up a antional brewery.

Then it says Madison was busy and sent the letter to Jefferson for his opinion.  Then the War of 1812 started up.

Then after the war, the guy sent another letter.  Eventually Jefferson basically said a national brewery was not a proper function of government.

----------


## Danke

> My friend sent me this email.  After I posted and read the article, it doesn't look like they were too interested. 
> 
> It says President Madison got a letter asking about setting up a antional brewery.
> 
> Then it says Madison was busy and sent the letter to Jefferson for his opinion.  Then the War of 1812 started up.
> 
> Then after the war, the guy sent another letter.  Eventually Jefferson basically said a national brewery was not a proper function of government.


I'd bet they were at a pub when they came up with the idea.

----------


## Vessol

> I'd bet they were at a pub when they came up with the idea.


That's usually where all ideas to start breweries begin..

Seriously, when have you not been at a pub/bar with a friend and talk about wanting to make your own beer.

Beer is amazing.

----------


## forsmant

I was in the chat room when I discussed brewing beer.

----------


## Danke

> That's usually where all ideas to start breweries begin..
> 
> Seriously, when have you not been at a pub/bar with a friend and talk about wanting to make your own beer.
> 
> Beer is amazing.

----------


## libertarian4321

Umm, free government beer...

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> Back during the 1700's beer was much more vital to the people then it is now. It was the only real affordable alternative to unsafe and unclean water.
> 
> So I can see a partial reason.


Its also considered as food and medicine in some cultures as well, to this day.

----------


## krazy kaju

> Its also considered as food and medicine in some cultures as well, to this day.


What do you mean? It is food *and* medicine...

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

They would just get Ben Bernanke to run that into the ground too

----------

